# XP Firewall turns off by itself



## chandra999 (Mar 8, 2010)

i have xp sp3 ...al off a sudden my firewall is getting turned offf,,,,even when i turn it on manually it gets turned automatically ? please fix my problem .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Do you have any other Firewall running such as Zone Alarm, Norton Security? Usually either one of this will try to shut the builtin Firewall.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's frequently a sign of either another firewall or parts of it running, or malware.


----------

